# How often do double-rex rats "molt"?



## metamers (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey! Long time lurker and I finally made an account  I've had 7 rats in the past with an ex, and after a few years break from animals, I've finally taken on rats again and couldn't be happier <3 

Anyway, I recently got an adorable baby girl named Oz. She's a double rex. When I first got her she was mainly just peach fuzz. Now she has some fur. I've had rex and hairless in the past, but never a double rex.

Is it correct that they cycle through fur growth? From looking more like a hairless and then growing more and then molting it again? How does it work exactly? 

Included some pictures of my lovely girl. Thanks!


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

She is adorable! I love double rexes! 

My girls never get a full coat they just get a little peach fuzz here and there. usually every few days to week they have different patches of peach fuzz. Neither of mine ever get a real coat, so I am not sure if they are just odd or double rex coats are just kinda a luck of the draw thing.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

She's beautiful! 
I don't know anything about the molting, but going by the pictures. It must be a very interesting and fun to watch the changes.


----------

